# All Information About Interview And Personality Test Of AMC



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

All elders who applied last year or going to apply this year plz share your experience here .thanks

- - - Updated - - -

guys come here and join this thread

- - - Updated - - -

guys come here and join this thread

- - - Updated - - -

merit list is expected to be on monday for AMC

- - - Updated - - -

ANYONE HERE WHO APPLIED LAST YEAR //


----------



## rosequartz (Jul 24, 2012)

I think these threads and the thread starters can help you best.

Complete Info about Selection Procedure Medical Cadets Army Medical College & CMH Lahore

NUST/AMC Thread for The Potential Class of 2018


----------



## Amilo (Dec 28, 2012)

Merit list on Monday??? Thats soon!!
I thought it would come out after 19th September because thats the deadline for updating Fsc marks


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

amilo thats not soon it always come out after 1.5 months but this time its bit late

- - - Updated - - -

thanks rose quatz for help


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

has anyone received call letter?


----------



## hades (Jul 2, 2012)

just curious how r de gonna make merit list if punjab board fsc result coming after mid september?


----------



## Amilo (Dec 28, 2012)

abdul.ar721 said:


> amilo thats not soon it always come out after 1.5 months but this time its bit late
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> I dont know which merit list u are talking about
> I was talking about the merit list for AMC, its not going to come out before 20 September. 1.5 months?? It comes out after the MCAT


----------



## Faheem (Aug 25, 2014)

Freinds Suggest Me Colleges For BDS.While I score 750/1100 In Fsc And 865/1050 In Matric.


----------



## rosequartz (Jul 24, 2012)

hades said:


> just curious how r de gonna make merit list if punjab board fsc result coming after mid september?


The wait period will be even longer now. 

P.S. Nice blog. 



Faheem said:


> Freinds Suggest Me Colleges For BDS.While I score 750/1100 In Fsc And 865/1050 In Matric.


BDS merit is around mid 60s to 70%, so there's a chance in private colleges like LMDC, FMH & Sharif. I'm not sure about CMH. But do well on the MCAT as that's required to apply to dental colleges in Punjab.


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

i was talking about the merit list pf AMC for AM cadets it has been announced yesterday on armys website.


----------



## Amilo (Dec 28, 2012)

abdul.ar721 said:


> i was talking about the merit list pf AMC for AM cadets it has been announced yesterday on armys website.


too bad open merit people have to wait longer!!!!
WHY!?!?!?!?!


----------



## hades (Jul 2, 2012)

thankx 



rosequartz said:


> The wait period will be even longer now.
> 
> P.S. Nice blog.
> 
> ...


----------



## RDX (Dec 9, 2012)

Welcome juniors!!  hope to see u soon. 
The ultimate tip to clear the interview is "Don't get confused or loose confidence-no matter what is happening".

>>(, ")=R=D=X(" ,)<<


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

Hy RDX how many boys will they select this year for AMC???

- - - Updated - - -

Hy RDX how many boys will they select this year for AMC???


----------



## RDX (Dec 9, 2012)

abdul.ar721 said:


> Hy RDX how many boys will they select this year for AMC???
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Hy RDX how many boys will they select this year for AMC???


100 Medical Cadets are selected for AMCollege and 30 for CMH LHR. Med Clg.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

what is the fee for nust cadets in AMC?

- - - Updated - - -

what is the fee for nust cadets in AMC?

- - - Updated - - -

Do they select all those whom they declare passed in interview and personality test?

- - - Updated - - -

Do they select all those whom they declare passed in interview and personality test?


----------

